# “Except ye repent, ye shall all likewise perish.”



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 6, 2008)

Luke 13:3 — “Except ye repent, ye shall all likewise perish.”
When we consider how heinous and aggravating our offenses are, in the sight of a just and holy
God, that they bring down his wrath upon our heads, and occasion us to live under his indignation;
how ought we thereby to be deterred from evil, or at least engaged to study to repent thereof, and
not commit the same again; but man is so thoughtless of an eternal state, and has so little
consideration of the welfare of his immortal soul, that he can sin without any thought that he must
give an account of his actions at the day of judgment; or if he, at times, has any reflections on his
behavior, they do not drive him to true repentance: he may, for a short time, refrain from falling
into some gross sins which he had lately committed; but then, when the temptation comes again
with power, he is carried away with the lust; and thus he goes on promising and resolving, and in
breaking both his resolutions and his promises, as fast almost as he has made them. This is highly
offensive to God, it is mocking of him. My brethren, when grace is given us to repent truly, we
shall turn wholly unto God; and let me beseech you to repent of your sins, for the time is hastening
when you will have neither time nor call to repent; there is none in the grave, whither we are going;
but do not be afraid, for God often receives the greatest sinner to mercy through the merits of Christ
Jesus; this magnifies the riches of his free grace; and should be an encouragement for you, who are
great and notorious sinners, to repent, for he shall have mercy upon you, if you through Christ
return unto him.

GEORGE WHITEFIELD ( A Pentitent heart)


----------



## JM (Jan 6, 2008)

Good work James. The devotions you find are excellent.


----------

